# Surrogacy in Czech Republic



## Joeline

Hello


I'm new to this area, hello!   


I'm thinking carefully surrogacy. I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience of Surrogacy in the Czech Republic or seen any useful info on this?


Thanks
Joeline x


----------



## leesax

Sorry I only just saw this- we use a clinic in the Czech Republic for treatment with our surrogate. They did not help us find a surrogate we matched ourselves.


----------



## markoty

Joeline, 
http://www.epravo.cz/top/clanky/nahradni-materstvi-v-novem-obcanskem-zakoniku-promarnena-prilezitost-87962.html
under the law of the Czech Republic commercial surrogacy is not spelled out. I also wonder whether it exists? because insurance covers ivf cycle 2 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi There


I've posted on the general surrogacy chat board which was really helpful. Regarding Czech I had treatment at a clinic there but unfortunately we have always got a positive and then lost them. since then I've had tests privately and have a condition that prevents me from continuing through an entire pg - unless I paid so much money it's untrue for treatment. Anyway I have two embryos left in Czech and my consultant there came back to me recently saying that I can take a UK surrogate mother over to act as carrier for me due to medical conditions. so they do do it without a problem - I can give you the name of the clinic if you wish? My long term friend went to the same one and her friend carried for her and they were fab. She now has a beautiful little girl Daisy after trying to a great number of years.


I just need to find a UK surrogate now to take on board two frozen embryos - not sure where to turn for this as from what I've read so far it's a case of starting from scratch which we are not as they embies are already there. any ideas anybody?


Olga xx


----------



## markoty

Dear Olga! please tell me what this clinic. I really need to. I have oligozoospermia due to harmful production and radiation. but I very much want children! yet you say a surrogate mother has to be found in England. I studied the prices in Ukraine will be cheaper. explain if you do not mind. Thank you.


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Markoty


the clinic I used for IVF - donor is called Reprofit based in Brno, Czech. If you look the list of treatment abroad you will find a board for Czech and there is loads about them there. They have been very successful with many of my friends I made on these boards. Unfortunately like you I have medical problems so surrogate seems the best option and I already have my embryos frozen there. Stepan from there has said I need to find the carrier myself e.g. from the UK, they would not find one there, but they would find your donor of course. I presume your husband is ok to provide the sperm?


Looking at your name and message I am guessing you are from the Ukraine? If so I guess Stepan would say to find a carrier from there.


PM me if you want to talk more. I'm still trying to find out how I get a surrogate just to take the embryos and not to start from the beginning e.g. fertilisation.


Hope this helps. Olga (Kathy)


----------



## markoty

Olga, we have lived all my life in Russia and only the last 5 years of living in the Czech Republic. I know Russian, English - long live the Google translator! so we might prefer a surrogate mother with post-Soviet space. except that whether the clinic in the Czech Republic to accept and what mother would agree to go?


----------



## olgakorbut

I would say then that Stepan would say you could use a Czech surrogate.Sorry I don't understand 'post-soviet space'? x


----------



## olgakorbut

Leesax - can you tell me are you from the UK and if so how did you go about finding your surrogate please apart from Surrogacy UK?? xx


----------



## markoty

Could you give me a link to a profile of Stepan, and then through a search I could not find it.
the post-Soviet space - these are the countries of the former Soviet Union )


----------



## olgakorbut

Here is the link to their website, the whole team are on there as well as all other information. Oh I understand now!

http://www.reprofit.cz/en

Olga (Kathy)

/links


----------



## leesax

markoty said:


> Could you give me a link to a profile of Stepan, and then through a search I could not find it.
> the post-Soviet space - these are the countries of the former Soviet Union )


So sorry Olga - I have only just seen this!

I found our surrogate independently through a surrogacy ******** group. There are some groups on ******** if you search and there are sites like surrogatefinder.com or surromomsonline.co.uk has a classfied section - some profiles are UK surrogates.

We also use Reprofit and have found them excellent


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Leesax that's great, it's so good to have some more information and avenues to take a look at. Reprofit have always been fab, they tried so hard to try to help me have children myself and backed me all the way, especially when I was having the twins, which i sadly lost as you know. They are all so kind there and supportive.  Stepan is currently looking at my private tests I had done, but I feel in my heart it will be surrogacy for me and want to look at all options! So I will definitely take a look at the information/websites you have mentioned without a doubt.


I'd like to know more about your journey, cost etc if that would be ok with you? Would you be able to PM me at all?


Thanks so much big


----------



## Janey waney

The clinic is called reprofit I went there last Xmas with my last Ips it's great but unfortunately we had a failed atempt but it does have a gd success rate and Stevan is consultant is gorge I called him dr love


----------



## olgakorbut

though I am probably no longer considering surrogacy at the moment and looking at Adoption and still even using my last two embies, I had to reply to this posting!


Reprofit is where I went for donor treatment and it is brilliant, so helpful and lovely staff and i have to agree Stepan is gorgeous - however so are the other male consultants there - oh not to be having embies put back whilst looking at a very good looking consultant who is looking at your nether regions!!!! lol xx


----------



## Janey waney

olgakorbut u made me laff I know just wat u mean Stefan did my transfer and I was sweating lol  I'm goin to Athens this time so won't get that thrill  this time


----------



## olgakorbut

I didnt have Stepan I had Marcus (or a name like that can't remember now) - he was even more gorgeous!!!!!! vx lol


----------

